# Lake of Blood (DF Set-up)



## Odhanan (Jun 11, 2006)

Some pictures of yesterday's set-up at our game table.







The Spellwardens emerge from the portal at the top of the huge black marble pillar in the center of the huge shaft deep below the Delver's Cliff. They are surrounded by Blood springs, and deep below, a battle rages between the servants of House d'Astradeen and the minions of the Bonelord. What are they going to do?






And here's a picture of the Bonelord, the BBEG of our campaign (An Herald of Annihilation Cleric of the "God Who Shall Never Be" 3/Fighter 4/Bone Knight 10/Master Vampire 3 -- you don't want to piss that guy off).


----------



## pogre (Jun 11, 2006)

Excellent! Post more pics!


----------



## D'karr (Jun 12, 2006)

Love the set up.  Absolutely cool.  Definitely post more pictures.


----------



## Odhanan (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks! 

Here's a picture of the Spellwardens when they emerged from the portal:






And a nice shot of Nacht the Unfettered climbing down to the Lake:


----------



## Odhanan (Jun 12, 2006)

Some other shots I just uploaded. 

Jezabell the Quickling Faen overlooks the battle (she was levitating and got later caught in a duel with a Fiendish ogre): 






A giant of Arcana Evolved casts a spell:






Dragons I painted. During the game, I described them as incredibly realistic statues frozen in time. These actually were dragons trapped by mages long ago. They are alive, but the probability to free them was slim at best. 






And a better shot of the Den of Evil:


----------



## pogre (Jun 12, 2006)

You can definitely paint man - nice work!


----------



## Varianor Abroad (Jun 14, 2006)

Spiffy! Great setup. Nice work on all the figs too.


----------



## Nebulous (Jun 14, 2006)

Yeah, it all looks great. I actually have the mini for your bonelord guy, unpainted still. I was hesitant to launch in as he is VERY complex. Nice to see who cool he looks though.

EDIT: Can i play in your game?


----------



## Odhanan (Jun 15, 2006)

Nebulous said:
			
		

> Yeah, it all looks great. I actually have the mini for your bonelord guy, unpainted still. I was hesitant to launch in as he is VERY complex. Nice to see who cool he looks though.



I too thought it would be much tougher to paint before I actually started. You should definitely give it a try. My only advice would be to start with the eyes: this is by far the most complex area of the mini. You prime in black, then paint the eyes, then 'cover your tracks' (mistakes) by repainting black on what shouldn't be painted, then put the base colors on the mini, highlight and dry-brush, then finish with the details.



> EDIT: Can i play in your game?




Heh! That's the greatest compliment of all. Thanks. If you're travelling through BC one of these days, you know where to find me!

Thanks for the praise, everyone! Everyone really liked this set-up. 

PS: See Seven Spires End Game for the next and last game session of the campaign, and for more information about the whole campaign, see the Seven Spires Campaign Log.


----------

